# Saying 'hi'



## harlan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just found this forum today researching 'Seishinkai', and thought I would be polite and say 'Hi'. I'm a newbie to MA...and promise not to ask too many questions.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2006)

Harlan ask away we have so many great people here. By the way welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 31, 2006)

Ask as much as you want!

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Ask away!


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome and ask away, that is why were all here.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Ask away - the best discussions often start with a good question.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 31, 2006)

ask, ask, ask.  There are a ton of knowledgeable people on this site.  You will have a great time.  Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2006)

*Welcome to MartialTalk!*


----------



## harlan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome.

I guess I do have a question: I don't see a kobudo/Okinawan weapons section. Should those questions go in the karate section?


----------



## stickarts (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## bydand (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Best place on the web to ask questions. I have learned so much (sometimes more than I needed to  :lol: :lol2: ) sense joining here.


----------



## Tapang (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

harlan said:


> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> I guess I do have a question: I don't see a kobudo/Okinawan weapons section. Should those questions go in the karate section?


 
The Karate section, the Japanese arts section, or even the General Martial Arts section would be appropriate.

Don't be too worried about asking a question in the wrong place, the mods here can always move a thread if needed.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Harlan---good to have you here! By now you've been told enough times not to be shy about asking question... but it probably won't hurt you to hear it one _more_ time... :wink1:


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcomeot MT!  Questions are how you learn...ask away!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## harlan (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for the gracious welcome.


----------

